# Schleifenimpedanzmessung an der Verkabelung  für Sensorik bzw. Aktorik



## MSommer (30 Mai 2012)

Hallo miteinander,
Gemäß VDE-Vorschrift 0100-600 bzw. 410 muss man ja diverse Messungen bei einer Neuanlage bis 100V durchführen und protokollieren. Ich habe zur „Schleifenimpedanzmessung folgende Frage:
Muss man auch die Leitungen zwischen Sensor bzw. Aktor und AG zwingend prüfen, auch wenn diese direkt aus einem Automationssystem (S7), bzw. dem zugehörigen Netzteil (24VDC/6A) versorgt und angesteuert werden. Diese Messung dient ja zur Berechnung des Kurzschlussstromes, damit ein vorgeschaltetes Überstromschutzorgan (z.B. Sicherung) sicher auslöst. Bei Lastverbrauchern und Steckdosenstromkreisen ist das ja in Ordnung und für mich logisch. Sensoren erhalten z.B. Ihre Spannungsversorgung direkt aus dem AG. Digitale Eingänge werden aus der DC-Versorgung gespeist. Das selbe gilt auch für die Stellantriebe.

Vielleicht weiß jemand eine einfache Erklärung, was alles gemessen werden muss, oder ob Ausnahmen bestehen.
Besten Dank im Voraus

Gruß Michael Sommer


----------



## TimoB (30 Mai 2012)

Die Schleifenimpedanzmessung laut EN60204-1:2006 dient zur Überprüfung der Bedingungen für den *Schutz beim indirketen Berühren* durch automatische Abschaltung im Fehlerfall.
D.h. die 24V spielen hierbei keine Rolle!

Wenn Dir wegen zu hoch gewählter Sicherungen deine Steuerung die Flügel streckt, ist das Sicherheitstechnisch erstmal egal (vorausgesetzt : Dies löst keine anderweitig gefahrbringende Situation aus)


----------



## MSB (30 Mai 2012)

Zum einen müsstest du mal klären, ob die 0100-600 überhaupt relevant ist, bei den Sachen, wo gewöhnlich SPSen zum Einsatz kommen, ist die 0100 in aller Regel uninteressant.

Zum anderen, selbst wenn die 0100 relevant sein sollte, würde es sich durch die 24V DC um ein PELV-System handeln,
hier wäre dann nur mehr der Isolationswiderstand zu testen, wobei hier natürlich peinlichst genau auf etwaige Erd-Verbindungen der angeschlossenen Sachen geachtet werden muss,
sonst hast du auf die Art auch schnell mal die 100V Messspannung als Betriebsspannung angelegt, was zum "Tod" der Gerätschaften führen kann.

Mfg
Manuel


----------

